# Just wondering who is around my area?? welcome to.....



## Amberly001 (Jun 26, 2013)

MONTANA!!

The closest I saw was in washington - so hopefully there are more people just a little farther east than that!

I live around the Kalispell area.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

:mrgreen:


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

Who was it the other day who was bemoaning their plight out in the nothingness that is Wyoming? Ya'll are practically next-door neighbors; can't be more than just a few hundred miles in between you. :lmao:


----------



## kathyt (Jun 26, 2013)

My brother lives in Missoula. Is that close?


----------



## Amberly001 (Jun 26, 2013)

It's kinda close. It's about 5 or 6 hours form where I live.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2013)

I live in Billings, moving to Missoula next month - but how can you live near Kalispell and be six hours from missoula? You must live WAY up in the mountains or something?


----------



## Amberly001 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes. I live about 10 miles or so from the Canadian border.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2013)

... and 60 miles off the highway, 40 of which on dirt roads, plus the three river crossings ... 

Amberly- I'd say you're not really in the Kalispell area at that point.


----------



## Amberly001 (Jun 26, 2013)

True, but I don't like to give my exact location. The closest I will go however, is I am one hour away from Kalispell. How 'bout that? Hehe


----------



## kathyt (Jun 26, 2013)

unpopular said:


> I live in Billings, moving to Missoula next month - but how can you live near Kalispell and be six hours from missoula? You must live WAY up in the mountains or something?


Should I tell my brother your gonna stop by for some cocktails?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2013)

Amberly001 said:


> True, but I don't like to give my exact location. The closest I will go however, is I am one hour away from Kalispell. How 'bout that? Hehe



I can respect that. But I don't think you have to worry, with the guard bears and all.



kathythorson said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Billings, moving to Missoula next month - but how can you live near Kalispell and be six hours from missoula? You must live WAY up in the mountains or something?
> ...



isn't missoula more of a craft beer town?


----------



## Amocholes (Jun 27, 2013)

I spent time in Sidney many years ago.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 27, 2013)

Sydney: Murder capital of the Bakken.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 27, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Amberly001 said:
> 
> 
> > True, but I don't like to give my exact location. The closest I will go however, is I am one hour away from Kalispell. How 'bout that? Hehe
> ...


Oh yes. My brother laughs at me when I ask for a "regular beer." He is really into his hometown, local brews.


----------

